# Problema con lettore CD

## lsegalla

Fino ad ora il mio lettore CD funzionava, non lo uso tantissimo a dire la verità e quindi non saprei dire con esattezza l'ultima volta che l'ho usato.

Ad ogni modo da stamattina non mi legge un CD (driver per una stampante multifunzione) che volevo condividere in rete per comodità... poi ho fatto comunque in un altro modo (ho usato una partizione nativa che usa Win Vista su questo PC sempre)

Quindi su Vista il cd lo legge, in gentoo no.

Allego un dmesg, c'è qualcosa di strano mi pare...

```
luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ dmesg|tail

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hda: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hda: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hda: ATAPI reset complete

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0

```

soprattutto l'ultima riga... mmah...

----------

## alex260978

E' settato come ide-scsi o ide-cd, il tuo lettore (in gentoo) ?

----------

